# Exposure problem with the Fujica ST 901!



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, I got my hands on a minty fresh Fujica ST901, really good condition.
The manual shutters are all correct, no corrosion in the battery compartment, the matte screen and mirror looks clean.

But the Auto function doesn't measure correctly, at all! Sometimes it measures 1-20 seconds in bright sunshine, sometimes 200th.

I'm using a V4034 battery.
Can this be solved?

Thanks!
/ Richard


----------



## compur (Jun 12, 2016)

Good find. The ST901 is a nice camera.

Did you know that pressing the shutter release button half way turns on the meter?

The switch below that button may be dirty. I would try pressing and releasing it a bunch of times (without film in camera, of course) to see if that cleans it up.


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

compur said:


> Good find. The ST901 is a nice camera.
> 
> Did you know that pressing the shutter release button half way turns on the meter?
> 
> The switch below that button may be dirty. I would try pressing and releasing it a bunch of times (without film in camera, of course) to see if that cleans it up.



Yeah, the led meter is working well  It's the wildly incorrect measurements that have me worrying..
For example when I'm measuring something to be 500th of a second with the light meter, the camera says 60th of a second.


----------



## compur (Jun 12, 2016)

gutttan said:


> Yeah, the led meter is working well  It's the wildly incorrect measurements that have me worrying..
> For example when I'm *measuring something to be 500th of a second* with the light meter, the camera says 60th of a second.



Could you explain what is meant by "measuring something to be 500th of a second"? 

Are you comparing the camera's meter with another meter? Or, are you just wanting the camera's meter to indicate 1/500?


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

compur said:


> gutttan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the led meter is working well  It's the wildly incorrect measurements that have me worrying..
> ...



I ment that i was comparing, but I've changed lenses to a compatible Fujica lens, and the readouts are much better from the camera!

But the measurements from the camera and the shutter still don't match all of the time.
The shutter can vary multiple times if shooting the same composition, sometimes it can get stuck for up to 5 seconds on a 500th readout for example.


----------



## compur (Jun 12, 2016)

gutttan said:


> But the measurements from the camera and the shutter still don't match all of the time.
> The shutter can vary multiple times if shooting the same composition, sometimes it can get stuck for up to 5 seconds on a 500th readout for example.



I still don't know what you mean by "the measurement from the camera and the shutter don't match."

With the ST901 you set the aperture and the camera indicates (or automatically sets) the necessary shutter speed.

But, yes, using compatible lenses would, of course, be the way to go.


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

compur said:


> gutttan said:
> 
> 
> > But the measurements from the camera and the shutter still don't match all of the time.
> ...



Let's say I'm going to take a picture, the LED displays 500th of a second and I take a picture. The shutter then proceeds to open for 2 seconds.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

gutttan said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > gutttan said:
> ...


Just shoot it in manual if it will

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> gutttan said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...



Yeah, like I mentioned in the post, the manual shutters are fine. But I would just like a working lightmeter


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

gutttan said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > gutttan said:
> ...


It sounds like the light meter has had it, get a cheap handheld meter they are more accurate and get shooting 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

If you have a smart phone download the light meter free app 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> gutttan said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



That's a shame  the camera seems in such a good condition overall!
It's just so weird, since the light meter measures correctly, but the shutter speeds don't correspond.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

gutttan said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > gutttan said:
> ...


Just use it in manual and see how the meter works download the light meter app and see if they match the app usually reads the same as my £450 light meter

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> gutttan said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



I am using a lightmeter for my phone, that's how I've been making sure that the readings from the camera is correct. It's a spotmeter that actually works pretty well, been using it for a while and cost me like 1£. Impressed!

I'm using light meters when shooting medium format, but for this camera I wanted something that could do it on it's own.
I picked up a Spotmatic F for 10£ now instead, hoping that this one will perform


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

gutttan said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > gutttan said:
> ...


Your from the UK ? Good to hear that someone else is shooting film

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> gutttan said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



I'm from Sweden, just exchanged the currency for you  it was actually 100 SEK.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

gutttan said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > gutttan said:
> ...


I rode through Sweden on my motorbike in 2005, 6000 miles through Norway, Sweden and Finland 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> gutttan said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



That sounds great! How did you like the nordics?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

Great but very expensive, on the ferry we met a Swedish motorcycle couple from Mora who gave us a bed for the first night then we headed up the coast

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gutttan (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Great but very expensive, on the ferry we met a Swedish motorcycle couple from Mora who gave us a bed for the first night then we headed up the coast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Haha, that's great


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

gutttan said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Great but very expensive, on the ferry we met a Swedish motorcycle couple from Mora who gave us a bed for the first night then we headed up the coast
> ...


I didn't like £7+ per pint of beer

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

